# Cool season weed



## Philly_Gunner (Apr 23, 2019)

Have this popping up in my dormant Bermuda. North Texas area. Would appreciate help with ID and recommendations for herbicide.


----------



## The Anti-Rebel (Feb 16, 2019)

looks like ground ivy. Most broadleaf herbicides would be labeled for it.


----------

